# Dish 522 will it work in Alaska



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

Newbee here. wanting to purchase a 522, so called dish the Gal said at first should work (Iam in Alaska) then asked if i was getting it from ebay. told her yes then she said she would have to check with her superviser. on her return she said nooo . when i asked why she said that she was told Alaska does not get the same signal the 522 needs to work. (what!!!!) Seems to me it should work. the only differance we have in Alaska is we need too use 2 dishes one for 110 and one for 119. and the bigger the better. I have 2 6' dishes. the smallest u can getaway with here seems to be 48'' with out to much signal loss. she then ended our conversation by saying i should look at getting the 510. any thoughts on this?
thanks for your time.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi jma375hh
Welcome to the group. I don't have a 522, so I can not address that exact model, I'm not sure why the 522 would be any different from my 510 or 921. I have been told by one of the local suppliers that the DishPro LNB won't work for us here, and we need to use the Legacy (the signal is not strong enough). I can't confirm this, as I have never had a dishpro LNB. Maybe she was considering that. 

With a 6' dish you should have a pretty strong signal. I've got a 4' dish looking at 119 and a 6' dish looking at 110. This combo seems to work pretty well. I tried a 3' and a 4', but had too many dropouts.

Where are you at? I'm in Anchorage.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

That sounds like a load of hooey to me. Even if DishPro LNBFs won't work, which I don't know if that's true or not, the 522 should be fully backward compatible with legacy LNBFs and switches, as are all the DishPro receivers. I will verify this tomorrow evening and post back here if I'm wrong. Mine is attached to DishPro equipment but I have some spare legacy gear I can connect temporarily.

In any case, if you buy one you have to go thru the people at [email protected] to get it activated, the normal CSR's can't do it.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I am in Juneau and have a 721. I only receive 119 and use a 1 meter dish. It works fine except that you do not get the extended guide. A minor annoyance. For me the biggest problem is I can not get Dish to sell me their extended warrenty. I see no reason why your 5xx shouldn't work. Famous last words those however.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

My guess is that the supervisor has told the CSR to tell you that since Dish does not offer DHA in Alaska.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If one DishPro (or DishPro Plus) receiver model will work then all the rest will. For example, if your 311 works so will the 522. It does not make a difference whether it is DishPro or not anyways.


----------



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks For All The Good Feed Back. Think Iam Going To Purchase The 522. Whats The Worst That Can Happen Just Resell On Ebay Rite !
Ps Happy Holidays


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Get the receiver and smart card number off of it and make sure it is brand new without a balance and run it by a contact (Bob Haller) to makes sure it can be activated.


----------

